# Is this possession Aggression in my 22month old cockapoo?



## TracyT (Sep 12, 2021)

Hi, I would really appreciate some advice. We have a beautiful cockapoo who is a real joy. We’ve had her from 10 weeks and apart from walking to heal still being a bit of an issue thought we had most other stuff under control. But, the past two or three months I’ve noticed she’s becoming aggressive with other dogs but not all the time. It seems to revolve around me or sticks. A strange combination I know. So with me, it’s if another dog shows too much interest in me/or I show too much interest in another dog, plus I generally have treats on me as well so wondered if that was also an issue and she can get snarly and bad tempered. Then with sticks, if she is carrying one and meets another dog, she‘s friendly and wants to play but then seems to suddenly remember she’s carrying the stick and thinks the other dog wants it and then has a go at the other dog. We have no guarding problems with food at home. She started to but we nipped that one in the bud. She’s very socialised, goes out with a dog walker and other dogs twice a week and has done since little only missing when we were in lockdown. The dog walker says apart from the odd typical sorting themselves out when things get a bit rowdy she’s very good.


----------



## Evelyn_New_Jersey (May 7, 2020)

My very sweet puppy will rip the throat of another dog who comes near me when I have treats. It's a resource-guarding thing. I try to avoid these situations. Sounds like the stick is a valuable commodity too, that your dog is guarding. I wonder if this happens minus treats and sticks?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes it definitely sounds like a bit of resource guarding. I tend to discourage sticks anyway as dogs can get injured on them. I then lift any toys if we meet other dogs out on walks so nothing to guard.

For the you guarding she needs to associate the other dogs being around with good stuff not bein* pushed out


----------



## Evelyn_New_Jersey (May 7, 2020)

2ndhandgal said:


> Yes it definitely sounds like a bit of resource guarding. I tend to discourage sticks anyway as dogs can get injured on them. I then lift any toys if we meet other dogs out on walks so nothing to guard.
> 
> For the you guarding she needs to associate the other dogs being around with good stuff not bein* pushed out


Good point about the sticks. They actually terrify me. I envision eyes poked out. teeth broken, etc. I purchased a safe rubber "stick" for this reason.


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

Careful with sticks. They splinter and can injure their throats.


----------

